# LOTR Museum Exhibit



## L.Greenleaf (Jun 20, 2004)

I was just curious has anyone been to the The Lord of the Rings Motion Picture Trilogy — The Exhibition? I think it started in London then went to Japan and it is now in the U.S. If you have been to it please let me know if it is any good. The reason I ask is I am planning to go see it in Boston but I don't want to make the trip there and be disappointed. Also, the fee is $20 so I don't want to waste my money. According to the website it sounds well worth it but they might just be exagerating. So please let me know if it is really worth seeing, thanks.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 21, 2004)

Haven't seen it. . .could you post a website link for us?


And wouldn't this thread be better in Related Topics or something Lord of the Rings related? It might get more hits there. . .I ought to find a mod to move it for you.


----------



## Starflower (Jun 21, 2004)

i went to see it in London, it is worth your $20 if you liked the movies, it is one has to remember, about the movies , not so much about the books. it was good fun, i would recommend it to movie-goers.


----------



## L.Greenleaf (Jun 21, 2004)

Starflower said:


> i went to see it in London, it is worth your $20 if you liked the movies, it is one has to remember, about the movies , not so much about the books. it was good fun, i would recommend it to movie-goers.



Thanks for the info. Starflower. Could you give me a little more details, not much though because I don't want to ruin any surprises that might be in store, just like how many rooms was the exhibit and was the memerobilia from the movie worth looking at?


----------



## L.Greenleaf (Jun 21, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> Haven't seen it. . .could you post a website link for us?
> 
> 
> And wouldn't this thread be better in Related Topics or something Lord of the Rings related? It might get more hits there. . .I ought to find a mod to move it for you.



Here's the link:
http://www.mos.org/lotr

If a mod. is reading this please move it to a better location. I didn't know where to post it because it didn't seem to fit anywhere else. Thanks.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 21, 2004)

It will be in boston August 1 - October 24. I will be living in Boston this coming school year and I plan to go see it! YAY! Plus because my school is in Boston they have passes to the local museums. I won't have to pay the entrance fee yay!  <--- excited!

More info on the exhibit:

http://ww11.e-tractions.com/mos/run/lotr?rd=502


----------



## Starflower (Jun 22, 2004)

well i tought the movie props were well worth seeing, there were costumes used by the actual actors, lots of swords and armour, and then lots of original sketches by Messrs Howe & Lee. Well worth it, if you look at everything on display , you probably will spend good part of two hours there


----------



## L.Greenleaf (Jun 22, 2004)

Starflower said:


> well i tought the movie props were well worth seeing, there were costumes used by the actual actors, lots of swords and armour, and then lots of original sketches by Messrs Howe & Lee. Well worth it, if you look at everything on display , you probably will spend good part of two hours there



Thanks Starflower. I loved the movies so it sounds like this exhibit would be interesting to me. I hope my plans go through so I can make it there.


----------



## Dragon Sword (Jun 23, 2004)

The exhibit is primarily a display of props, interdispersed with interactives and videos about the film making. Also the museum is adding a couple of interactives on scanning and motion capture. And have announced that there will be a metalergy demonstration off and on being done in conjunctions with MIT. 

I worked on the exhibit so I am biased and so will not say go or not. It seems that most who like the movies, like the exhibit as well.


----------



## Obi-Wan Kenobi (Jun 23, 2004)

I went to the one in London back in December and then again in January. It was amazing, they were even giving people the chance to have their photo taken as a hobbit and a human, sitting together on a bench in Hobbitton.


----------



## L.Greenleaf (Jun 23, 2004)

Dragon Sword said:


> The exhibit is primarily a display of props, interdispersed with interactives and videos about the film making. Also the museum is adding a couple of interactives on scanning and motion capture. And have announced that there will be a metalergy demonstration off and on being done in conjunctions with MIT.
> 
> I worked on the exhibit so I am biased and so will not say go or not. It seems that most who like the movies, like the exhibit as well.



It's sounds better and better as more people comment on it. You were very lucky to have been able to work on the exhibit. Did you get to handle the actual costumes? Also, I hope I don't sound dumb, but what is a metalergy demonstration?


----------



## Dragon Sword (Jun 24, 2004)

I have had a chance to and will again handle some of the items. 

Question was not dumb. I should have posted better. What they will be doing is showing how metals were forged, as in swords. This does not mean they will make swords. But they will show how by using a small hand powered forge, where they crank it up and create a small fire to heat the metal. And then beat the **** out of it I guess. I have not seen the details of what specificaly they are doing. But as I find out more I will let you know.

And Metalergy is basically working with metal or as Websters puts it. The Science and Technology of Metals

And if any of you are coming, I believe there is a group in the Boston area meeting on the Labor Day weekend. Also Noreascon4 (the world science fiction convention) is in Boston that week. And I heard the there are two Hugos that the movie is up for.


----------



## L.Greenleaf (Jun 24, 2004)

Dragon Sword said:


> I have had a chance to and will again handle some of the items.
> 
> Question was not dumb. I should have posted better. What they will be doing is showing how metals were forged, as in swords. This does not mean they will make swords. But they will show how by using a small hand powered forge, where they crank it up and create a small fire to heat the metal. And then beat the **** out of it I guess. I have not seen the details of what specificaly they are doing. But as I find out more I will let you know.
> 
> ...



Thanks, sounds interesting. I really hope I can go.


----------



## Beleg (Jun 25, 2004)

WorldCon in Boston?


----------



## Amarië (Jul 1, 2004)

Yeah, I went when it was in London. I thought it was great and would definitely recomend that you go. It really is worth it, and it's something you will never get the chance to do again...
~A~


----------



## L.Greenleaf (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks for your info. on the exhibit. I really hope I can make it.


----------

